# Post pics of your spawns here!



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Just a place to post pics (and stories if you want), of your cutest spawns. :-D


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Here's my latest. Almost ready to jar but I'm leaving them together until I start seeing real aggression. 



And one oddball light bodied red:


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

i love the color in all of them. Where are you selling? Sorry I have to ask. I'm a betta freak.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

How cute are they!!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

How many are there? I plan on my first spawn to be around 50+ from looking at my female. My male may be a good father. Maybe.....


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol... You can't predict the size of a spawn by looking at the female.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Awe, I wish I could. Don't want a thousand. Although, is it possible to get more than 400?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yup. You can remove eggs from the nest if you get a ridiculous number like that though.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

i think if i get that many, i would be tempted to keep them allllllll... just to say i raised that many...............


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Yup. You can remove eggs from the nest if you get a ridiculous number like that though.


 Thanks!


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

Here's one of our 22 day old babys. Only 5 in this spawn.










3 of our 9 day old babys. 22 babys in this spawn.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Awwwe so cute!


----------



## Jennifer Vazquez (Jul 12, 2013)

Here are my CT fry. 4 weeks old. There are 69
View attachment 218506


View attachment 218514


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

Both my spawns going great.

These 4 are now 5wks old & growing fantastically.  5 in this spawn but only got 4 pics.

































And our 22 babys are now 3wks old.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

The first 4 fish are only 5 weeks old? But you only had 5 fish to grow out? My betta are about 5 weeks and none are that big. I do have over 100 fry. 



JayM said:


> Both my spawns going great.
> 
> These 4 are now 5wks old & growing fantastically.  5 in this spawn but only got 4 pics.
> 
> ...


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

Yep, as it says they're 5wks old & only 5 of them.  Regular water changes, clean tank & live food make a big difference.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I feed mine bbs 2 times a day. They are in a 36 gal tank. I do a 50% wc every other day. But I do have a lot of fry.


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

Mine get fed 3 times a day, they're only in a 13g tank though. Yes, you do have a lot of fry.  
Our other spawn is in about a 15g & I do the same with them so will be interesting seeing how they are at 5 wks of age.

The 5 don't really have to compete with each other so they are lucky. I love smaller spawns.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Smaller spawns do seem benefitial if you are breeding out of a hobby rather than profit. 

5wks is pretty good. They are beautful,too


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

I have some 5 weeks old similar in size, genetics plays a part too.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

True


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

PetMania said:


> Smaller spawns do seem benefitial if you are breeding out of a hobby rather than profit.
> 
> 5wks is pretty good. They are beautful,too


Thanks. 



Jayloo said:


> I have some 5 weeks old similar in size, genetics plays a part too.


Very true.


----------

